# What Repeated Movies?



## MA-Caver (May 23, 2005)

Thanks To Bob/Kaith I found a new topic for just fun discussions.... 
What movies have you watched regularly (repeats) and if you can remember how many times each. My personal list is very extensive and thus I can only list a few and forget about how many times each. Sometimes I'll view them once a year or more. 

Enter The Dragon
Highlander (original)
Seven Samurai
Throne of Blood
Rashomon
Red Beard (yes almost all Kurosawa movies)
Saving Private Ryan
Titanic (hey everyone has a soft spot)
The ORIGINAL Star Wars and pppfftt  :2xBird2: on the prequels
Jaws 
and the list goes on.


----------



## arnisador (May 23, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Enter The Dragon
> Highlander


 The Princess Bride
 The Blues Brothers


----------



## bignick (May 23, 2005)

Princess Bride
All Star Wars movies
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Goonies
Over the Top
Karate Kid movies
Spaceballs
Spinal Tap
Blazing Saddles
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Rambo: First Blood
Original Matrix
Royal Tenebaums
Kung Pow
Bubba Hotep
All the Bruce Lee flicks
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Desperado
Rad
Braveheart
Ong Bak
Robin Hood: Men In Tights

There are more that I watch over and over again, but these are the ones I watch the most....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 23, 2005)

Star Wars films (all versions), Original Trek, Wrath of Khan, BattleStar Galactica, Tron, Wargames, Patton and Gettysburg.  All in constant rotation and watched each year.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (May 24, 2005)

Braveheart
Gladiator
Shaolin Master Killer
Fist of Legend
Hero
Sen to Chihiro no Kamikakushi
Last Samurai
Mononoke-hime
Shaolin Temple
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless mind
Amelie


----------



## bushi jon (May 24, 2005)

Green Berets
rio lobo
ap now
star wars first 
logans run 
the shinning 
full metal jacket
escape from alcatras


----------



## terryl965 (May 24, 2005)

I'm shocked that nobody mention the Best of the Best

Blue Brothers 
Star Wars
Happy Gilmore
Mortal Combat
Down periscope
all seventies MA movies
Bambi I love that movie
Matrix
just a few!!!


----------



## Blindside (May 24, 2005)

Fist of Legend
Rapid Fire
Star Wars and Empire Strikes Back (no Jedi, the ewoks ruined that movie)
Last of the Mohicans
The Duellists
The Princess Bride
Army of Darkness
Almost Famous
Gross Pointe Blank


----------



## Ping898 (May 24, 2005)

Lord Of The Ring Trilogy
Noises Off - Got To love 80's Comedy
Midnight In The Garden of Good And Evil
Robin Hood: Men In Tights - Mel Brooks Rules!
The Client
The 5th Element
Matrix - the first one only
Animal House


----------



## clfsean (May 24, 2005)

The Princess Bride
Executioners from Shaolin
Big Trouble in Little China
The Corrupter
Battlestar Galactica (Old & New)
O Brother Where Art Thou
ALL Star Wars
ALL Matrix
ALL Lord of the Rings
ALL Dune (David Lynch & Sci Fi Channel Mini Series [both minis])
ALL X-Men
This Is Kung Fu
36th Chamber (a/k/a MAster Killer)
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Braveheart
Platoon
Full Metal Jacket
Big Red 1


----------



## The Kai (May 24, 2005)

JAWS (especially the scenne with quint talking about the inndiapolis)
SLAP SHOT (old time hockey coach)
13TH WARRIOR


----------



## ginshun (Jun 3, 2005)

Enter the Dragon
 All Star Wars
 All Lord of the Rings
 Brotherhood of the Wolf
 Hero
 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
 House of Flying Daggers
 Vampire Hunter D
 Starship Troopers
 Most of the Star Treks


 Thats off the top of my head, there are others though.


----------



## rutherford (Jun 3, 2005)

I have a theory that I could be a lot happier in life if I just sat down and watched American Beauty every morning before I woke up.  

That said, I don't actually own that movie.  I keep meaning to pick it up, but there's just so much else to do . . .

I did watch The Matrix yesterday while I was home with a sick child.  I've seen it at least 100 times.

Most of the other movies I've watched at least 100+ times are from my childhood.  For instance, *The Toy* and *Brewster's Millions* are both on the list.  Hey, I was a wierd bugger.

For the most part, I like to watch a new movie rather than one I've already seen.


----------



## dscott (Jun 3, 2005)

Shawshank Redemption
American History X
Fight Club
Rounders
Liar Liar
Dumb & Dumber
One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest (I've been meaning to buy it)
The Usual Suspects (just watched it again the other day)


The list goes on and on. I have about 100-120 DVDs in my collection and there are only a handful that I've only watched once.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 3, 2005)

Snatch
  Excalibur
  Rocky Horror Picture Show
  Warriors
  the Legend of Hell House
  Brotherhood of the Wolf
  Plunkett & MacLeane.
  American Beauty
  Dog Soldiers
 opening fight sequence in the Gangs of New York(rest of the movie blows)
  Animal House.............................................................................????


----------



## Jmh7331 (Jun 3, 2005)

All Clint Eastwood Westerns
Happy Gilmore, Tommy Boy - Watch them every year during opening weekend of bow season
The Natural
Pink Panther - Can quote every line...and do!


----------



## ed-swckf (Jun 4, 2005)

Alien films
transformers the movie
romeo must die
the onefist of legend
the legend
twin warriors
predator 1 and 2
fight club
tmnt
rocky films
crouching tiger hidden dragon
hero
lovers
36th chamber of shaolin
karate kid
shawshank redemption


----------



## Dan G (Jun 4, 2005)

Life is Beautiful

Lost in Translation

Buffy the Vampire Slayer (film and entire series)

The Quiet American

Once upon a time in the West (ultimate horse opera)

Zatoichi (the Beat Takeshi version - clever soundtrack)

Pirates of the Caribbean

The Godfather trilogy

Star Wars (especially Ep 4 and 5)

The Princess Bride

Bill and Teds... 1 and 2

Unforgiven

Casablanca

Chopper

Payback

Annie Hall

Cousins

Deep Cover

Kingpin

Legend Fist

Fist of Fury

Enter the Dragon

Project A 1 and 2

Airplane 1 and 2

The LoneWolf/Babycart films

Kill Bill 1 and 2

Pulp Fiction

Leon

Nikita

Lake Placid

Platoon

American Pie trilogy

Fight Club

Superman 1 and 2

Delicatessan


----------



## BigCat63 (Jun 17, 2005)

Tombstone
Lord of the Rings trio
Austin Powers trio
Zoolander
Josey Wales
Perfect Weapon
Caddyshack


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2005)

Lots of ones here I wish I had added! Another one for me: The Golden Child.


----------

